# مساعدة من مهندسي شبكات الغاز



## WAT (27 يوليو 2008)

أرجو منكم المساعدة في البحث التالي 
منطقة صناعية صغيرة مؤلفة من 12 معمل , ويجب دراسة توزيع الغاز الطبيعي لهذه المعامل 
علماً أن طول هذه المطقة 15 كيلومتر , كيف يتم دراسة شبكة التوزيع ؟
بالنسبة للأنابيب الفرعية هل يتم عمل piging لها ؟ 

مشكورين جميعاً:73:


----------



## نغم باند (11 أغسطس 2008)

الى جميع الزملاء الأعزاء أرجو من لديه المواصفات البريطانية لتنفيذ شبكات الغاز الطبيعى داخل المدن أن يتفضل بارسالها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## kareemadel (12 أغسطس 2008)

انا لقيت حاجه عن الموضوع بتاعك يارب يكون هو

www.bmwassembly.ie/news/conferences/PoDonoghue_BordGais.ppt

بعنوان Connection to the Natural Gas Distribution Network


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (19 أغسطس 2008)

*مواصفة Td13*

الملف المرفق قد يكون مفيد بالنسبه لك
للتحميل 
http://www.2shared.com/file/3787893/ec7add31/TD13.html


----------



## eng.3masha (18 سبتمبر 2013)

:55:


----------

